
The Art of Complex Problem Solving - jwecker
http://www.idiagram.com/CP/cpprocess.html
======
Alex3917
Wow. That is one of the coolest things I've ever seen on the web.

------
juwo
I'll bet the graphic artist didn't come cheap.

